# Apple Keyboard: two keys inverted. [SOLVED]

## VinzC

Hi all.

I have an Apple external keyboard at work and I noticed ever since I used it the keys '<>' and '@#' are inverted, i.e. the keyboard driver has them swapped. It also happens in Ubuntu 12.04 (which came with my brand new Dell laptop.) How can I fix this? (I also s'pose I should file a bug by Xorg or something but I'd like to know how to fix it myself first, learning purposes mostly.)

Thanks in advance.

----------

## VinzC

I finally found the solution on my own, thanks to Arch wiki  :Cool:  :Apple Keyboard (Arch)

AppleKeyboard (Ubuntu)

Macbook Air Keyboard Belgian Keyboard (Ubuntu)Base search: http://www.google.be/search?q=hid_apple%2Fparameters

----------

